# 

## specialist_tula

,     (  )      .      . , ,     ,    .?   :    ,  4  (2 ,    -).

----------


## AristoS

> ,     (  )      .      . , ,     ,    .?   :    ,  4  (2 ,    -).


      .
    :
"" (    " ");
"" (  ()    " ").

 -   ,   -   -  .
 -     ,       (  ).
   ,  .
   ,    .

----------

,  .

    - , !

----------


## AristoS

"         ... "

  ,   , , . 

1.     : 
    1.   ( ) (). 
    2.   (). 
    3.   (). 
(. 57  " ") 

 ( )       . 

2.    ,                ,    ... 

     -              ,    ... 
(  -  ). 

3.         : 
    (    ) (. 62 ). 
      ( ). 

   : 
 (  )       ,             .            ,        .           . 

4.      : 
(. 33  " "  . 57): 
     11)     ; 
     12)   ; 
5.              "   ".  

6.          . 

7.  
"             .         ." (. 57) 


      -"      ,  " 
 "       " 

8.      . 
     -     ,     - . 

   - .   ,    ,    . 

.    "      "   . 
    .  
    . 

 ...        ,       .. 
    ,    -  "       ". 
    .. 
10.    ,     (        ,     ). 

11.       ()    ... 

12.       . 

13. ....         : 
   . 

14.  ,        . (    , -  ). 

15.     - "       ". 

   - ,     . 

16.    ....  - (. 64 ). 

17.        . 

18. ....         : 
  . 

19.  ,       . (    , -  ). 








30.     - "          " 

   - ,     .  . 

20-29    ,     1-19  30...  ,    1  5-7... 

20-29 -     ,  ,      ,     ,    ,           ... 
      .. 
,       ...   ,     ,    -  . 

            ... 

    ( )... 

         . 

   (        -  ). 

 /        -       ....    ... 

        /. 

 ,  " "     (    30- ). 

 ..

----------

.
 ,   ,   ,  ,   .

----------


## stas

... ,   FAQ?

----------


## .

,  -   .

----------


## stas

*AristoS*,     FAQ  ?    ,    ?

----------


## AristoS

...
 ,        2003 .
    ()    .

----------


## AristoS

> ... ,   FAQ?


    ...  :yes:  

*          ... "*

 :










/   


*  ,   , , .* 

1.     : 
-   ( ) (). 
-    () (). 
-   (). 
(. 57  " ") 

 ( )       . 

2.   ,                ,    ... 

     -              ,    ... 
(  -  ). 

3.         : 
    (    ) (. 62 ). 
      ( ). 

   : 
 (  )       ,            .            ,        .           . 

4.      : 
(. 33  " "  . 57): 
11)     ; 
12)   ; 
5.                 . 

6.   , ,      . 

7. 
"             .         ." (. 57) 

        (  15001  15002  ()     (   ).
         (15001)

,   ( ) (15002)

8.      . 
     -     ,       . 

   - .   ,    ,    ,     . 

             . 
    . 
    . 

 ...        ,       ..      .
         ,      ,      ,       (  ).
    ,    -          . 
    .. 

10.    ,      (        ,      ). 
(            ,              ,    ,              ,   ,        ..).

11.       ()    ... 

12.       . 

13. ....         : 
   . 
12)       ; (. 33   λ)

14.  ,        . (    , -  ). 

15.     - 
         (15003)
   - ,     . 
(    )

16.    ....  - (. 64 ). 

17.      . 

18. ....         : 
  . 
12)       ; (. 33   λ)

19.  ,       . (    , -  ). 

30.      
           (16001)

   - ,       . 

20-29    ,     1-19  30...  ,    1  5-7... 

20-29 -      ,  ,      ,     ,    ,           ... 
      .. 
,       ...   ,     ,    -  . 

           ... (     ,    ..)

    ( )... 

          ( ). 

   (        -  ). 

 /        -       ....    ... 

        /. 

 ,  " "     (    30- ). 

 ..
__________________

----------


## AristoS

> *AristoS*,     FAQ  ?    ,    ?


 ,    ..  :yes:

----------


## sema

*AristoS*,     .  :Smilie:       )))

----------


## AristoS

....,   ...

----------


## Fokussss

.( )
    19  .  ?   !

----------


## tokor

36  .     ,       15001  15002 ,    . 5         ,    .

----------


## AristoS

.....

----------


## 762

..
          ,       . (  ).

----------


## AristoS

...    ,   ,   ..

----------


## musa

> .....


         ?  ?

----------


## AristoS

...

----------


## 762

> ...    ,   ,   ..


)))))))))))))
..      ? 
        ?

----------


## AristoS

> )))))))))))))
> ..      ? 
>         ?


             ....

----------


## musa

?    ?

----------


## boni

,     ?

----------


## AristoS

-         ,  :

*     27  2005 . N -6-09/439
"        "*

                          .
         .
    .


   	..



 27  2005 . N -6-09/439



                 .
      61-65     ( -  ),  VII    08.08.2001 N 129- "       " ( -  N 129-),    26.10.2002 N 127- "  ()" ( -  N 127-).
          :
   .    ,      :
-     ()    ,     ,        ,     ,   ,    ;
-       ;
  ,  ;
        ;
       ;
       .

----------


## AristoS

_1.           ,    _ 

1.1.  1  20  N 129- ,   ()    ,      ,                         .
  ()             ()            N 15001,       19.06.2001 N 439 "       ,      ,        " ( -  N 439),        .

-,      .       " 19.06.2002"

          ,   3  14.25      ,          50    .
,             N 15001,   ()  ,    ,  ,    .
             N 15001,    ,        ( - )  ,     ()  ,    ,  ,    .
            N 15001,    () ,         ( - )            ()              N 50003    .   ,       .
         ,       ,      ,      ,     ,       (. 2 . 20  N 129-).
   ,       ,      ,      ,        ,   ,     .
 ,                     ,  ()     ""  1  23  N 129-       .
 ,       ,                                     .
1.2.   62  ,  ()    ,      ,    ()           ,  .
  3  62  ,              .          .
    ()             ()      ()        ,     N 15002,   N 439,     .
             ,  ,       (),   ()          N 50003    .
    ()      ,           ,         ,  :  ""  "  ",  ...,    ,    ""   N 15002.
1.3.      ,                63      ,         ,             ,   :
   ;
   ;
 ,    ;
/,    ;
     ;
    .
      2      19.06.2002 N 438 "     "     ,       ,     20.09.2004 N -3-09/508     -  "  ",         .

-,      .    N -3-09/508    " 29.09.2004"

  63  ,                 .  ,       ,    ,       , #  .
  ,     ,      .
  2  63  ,     :
      ;
   ;
  .
         .
   ,               ().
   ()                      N 15003    .        .
    ()            N 15003 ,               ()              N 50003    .
           ()         ,   ,   ,      .
1.4.   4  63  ,             ,   64  ,           ,     ,            .
              .
 ,   ,            ( )       ,            ,     ,          .
    6  64    ,   -     ,  .
    , ,   4  61  ,  ,         ,    ,       65       ().
 2  1  N 127-    ,      .  N 127-     ,    , ,     .  ,  03.12.2002     ()      .
    224  N 127-  ,     -   (   , ,  ,  ),       ,     ,   ()            .
  ,  ()    .
  ,    , ,  ,  ,        ,     224-226  N 127-.
    2  224  N 127-        ()           .
                 .
 ,      226  N 127-                            .
  9  142  N 127-,  ,       ,  .
       N 127-     , ,     ,    1  XI "   "                .
    6  64      ,   -     ,  .
 ,     #                 ,        ,  ()                1  226  N 127-.
  ,     
-  ,    , ,  ,  ,     224-226  N 127-.    ,          ,  ;
-  , ,  ,       62-64    .    ,          ,  .
1.5.   8  63  ,     ,    -             .
    21  N 129-               :
        N 16001,   N 439;
 ;
    .
,   21  N 129-,    ()                ()     .
               - ,      (,       ,                      ).
             N 16001,   N 439,    ()     .
     ()            ()    N 15001         .
      ,             .
     ,      .       63   ,                .     (  ),       ,     .
   5  63              ,          .
                      ()   ,     .
                 ,   2  22  N 129- (              ),                     ""  1  23  (        ).
         .
 ,      N 16001 ,         ,     .
     ()        ,          ( ),      ()        ( . .    )              ()                    1  23  N 129-,  1  226  N 127-.

----------


## AristoS

_
2.        _ 

2.1.     2  61  ,   2  25  N 129-                        ()  ,  ,                ,      ,             ,     ,   .
              ,  :
-    , :
 2  25  N 129-;
 3  26  N 129-;
 2  2    10.12.2003 N 174- "    ,        "   "   ";
-    ,   9  17    22.03.91 N 948-1 "        ".
        13.08.2004 N 84,                ,       ,          .      ,             .
,      ,   3  26  N 129-,  ,         ,           ,   "" - "", ""  1  5  N 129-.
 ,    2  61  ,       .
               ,      ,                .
 ,      ,  ,  ,       ,           12       ,    .
    1    10.12.2003 N 174- "    ,        "   "   "   ,         22.04.96 N 39- "   ",    22.04.96,   .
              22.04.96 N 39- "   ",       18.06.2003 N 03-30 "         ".
                  .
  2  2  N 174-,  ,    ,      1  1  N 174-,      ,     ,     .
  ,  ()            2  N 174-                      .
 ,                     .
           ()         .
          13.01.2000 N 50,                   ,    ,               ,    .
               .    N 50003              .
                        ,   ,        .
                  .  ,             61-64  .
 ,             ()    ,         ( 3 . 61  ).
                      .
      1  118            .
        ,        ,                .
                ()             ,     - , , ,     .
         ,  ()        (     N 15002  15001)         ,  :
-    N 15001 (       );
-    N 15002 (      ,  ).              ()     N 50003 (         ).
      N 129-                :   ,    "  ",         ,     ,    ,      ()     N 16001, ,    ,    .
  ,                            1  21  N 129-.
  24   01.07.96      N 6        N 8  01.07.96,          -         .
     ,          ,    61   ( -     ),               ()   ,        .
    10          13.08.2004 N 84       ( . . ,     )      ,          .
    2  20  N 129-,     ,              ,  ()                  .          N 15001.    N 50003      ( )   .

----------


## AristoS

_
3.         _ 

3.1.              ,   N 129-,        ,   .
               ,    ()     .
    63       ,    -             .
                     .
     :
        N 15001         ()          ;
        N 15001, 15002, 15003 -      63   -  :
              ,         ( N 14001,    ()      ,     ,          );
         .
 ()                  .         N 50003  ()  .
           ()           .         .
 ,                             2  20  N 129-.
 ,       .

----------


## AristoS

_
4.         ()_

4.1.    4  61      ,         ,    ,       65       ().
    124  N 127-              .
      14  2  N 127-   -  ,   ,  ,      .
  ,               .
        ()                      .    ,  ,          .
      ,   2  20  N 129-,        ,     ,    ()         -     141  N 127-.
4.2.   127  N 127-,                   ,   45  N 127-,     ,    .         .
         15.12.2004 N 29    , ,                        .
                ,  ()        (     N 15002  15001)         ,  :
-        ;
-       ,  .
              ()     N 50003 (         ).
           ,         ,     ,    ,        ,   ( N 15002),   .
4.3.     2  21  N 129-                 ()         .
 ,        N 16001.
 ()                      ,     ""  ...  ,    ()  .
    1  129  N 127-                 ,              ,      -    ,     ,    N 127-.
  3  149    26.10.2002 N 127- "  ()",                     .
                      ,     .
                                                           .
            N 50001    .
                  ,       ,           , ,   .

----------


## AristoS

_
5.      _ 

            ()    ()                 .
   2  57  N 127-                   ,  :    ,   N 127-           ()  .
  149  N 127-,                           .
   2  52  N 127-           .
 ,     ,          ,   ,   20  N 129-.

----------


## AristoS

_
6.        _ 

  13  ,    ,                   ,     .
                 ,  ()                       31              .
 ,   ()           :
-       ;
-       .
    182       ,     ,   .
 ,  () ,   16    ,   5          ()              .
     :
-   ,
-     ,
-   ,        ,
-    ,
-       170     ,
-    ,  ,         .
                                      .
     (. "" . 12             ,       19.06.2002 N 438)     :   ,  ,    ,      ,        ,                   ().
       .
            ,   62-64    .
  3  49    ,               .
 ,                    ,    .
,     3  44          ()     -.
  ,                      -  ,       .
         ,             ,  ,   2, 3  61  ,  16  1  31    ,          .
 ,              ,             ,  ()           .

----------


## AristoS

_
6.    _ 

    57, 61        ( )        .
        (   21.12.2001 N 178- "     ",    27.02.2003 N 29- "       ",    11.06.2003 N 74- "  () ")       ,     .
6.1.       ,     ,   27    21.12.2001 N 178- "     ":              ,    .
       3  N 29-.   ,                            .
                -     .
               .
    5             ,       19.06.2002 N 438 "     ",           ,               ,     ,       ,             ,     :
-                                   N 16002;
-        ;
-  ,              .
    03.02.2004 N -3-09/70 "                   ,        "  ",             "                N 16002         .
   N 16002      20.12.2004 N -3-09/16 "                            ".

-,      .      N -3-09/16    " 01.11.2004 "      ,         "

    ,         ,   .
           2  8  N 129-             N 16002,  ,                "".     ()       ""       .
6.2.  23    11.06.2003 N 74- "  () " ( -  N 74-)      ()  -  ,     . ,    N 74- ,   () ,            22.11.90 N 348-1 "  () ",         1  2010 .
  7    30.11.94 N 52- "         ",  () ,            (   )               .
  ,      ,            .
,     ()                 ()                       .
     44             ,   3  ,      ()                    .
  ,     ()                    .
 ,   () ,                N 27002,           .
     () ,   01.01.95          22.11.90 N 348-1 "  () ",            ()    .
     N 27002  ()       ()          ()   () ,           ,         ()                  .
 ,      ()      () ,              ,   ,    () ,       N 27002    ,          () ,          ( -  )   ()      ()        ()   .    ()      ()          N 27002.
 ()      ()    (     )  ()       ()    .
                ,     :
25.07.2002 N -6-09/1093 "        2  20  N 129-     ()  ,    ";
05.08.2002 N -6-09/1178 "       ,      ,       ,   1  2002 " ( 3);
22.08.2002 N -6-09/1278 "         () ";
02.09.2002 N -6-09/1347 "               ";
13.11.2002 N -6-09/1734 "                ";
03.04.2003 N -6-09/392 "          ";
29.09.2003 N -6-09/1007 "     ()  ,     (),      ,                ,      ()              ,               ,                       6  15   "  " ( II);
15.04.2004 N 09-0-10/1727 "           (       03.04.2003 N -6-09/392)";
25.05.2004 N 09-0-10/2156 "  ,         ";
02.06.2004 N 09-0-10/2318 "      ,        "";
09.07.2004 N 09-0-10/2841 "     ()           " (   );
04.08.2004 N 09-0-10/3154 "    ,  ,     "".

----------

!

 ,             ,   ?   -  ,      :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

,     ...

,    -  ""    ...

----------

,  .
     .     -    ,       ,     ,     .
 ,      -    ?    , 4 ,  2 .
 ,       ?

----------

,   ,   (  ,  ),  .

         ,    ( ),     ?           2    ?    ?

      ,  ?  ?

   .   ,       .
1.        .
2.     +  15001  15002,    .

----------


## AristoS

> ,   ,   (  ,  ),  .
> 
>          ,    ( ),     ?           2    ?    ?
> 
>       ,  ?  ?
> 
>    .   ,       .
> 1.        .
> 2.     +  15001  15002,    .


!
, ,     ,   .

----------


## souznick

> , ,     ,   .


  :
)          
)          ,     ,       
)  (   )       (  .     ?

----------


## AristoS

> :
> 
> )          
> 
> )          ,     ,       
> 
> )  (  )       (  .     ?



)      .
) ...   129-
 21. ,        

1.               :
)   **  ,         .   ,         ,                 ()       ;
) ** ;
) ** ;
) *,       *        1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".
)   ( ) .

----------


## souznick

> .


         -       ,    ?

----------


## AristoS

?
? 
   ,  ?

----------


## AristoS

:
1.   ; 
2.  .

----------


## souznick

. :
. 1 -   ;
. 2 -  ;
. 3 -  ;
. 4 -  .
     (    
  - , ,     ...)

----------


## LadyX

, ,   ,     ,      ,     ,   (  )      .   ?

----------


## freshmaker

, 




1.      ............,        .
2.    ,           .............,  :
-   ;
- ...............,  , .....    .
3.         ....... ...2009 .
4.      ..........    .

----------


## LadyX



----------


## Olg@Buh

15001  15002.   ?  -      ?

----------


## LadyX

15001,15002

----------


## Olg@Buh

> 15001,15002


   -  :yes: ,

----------

?    6        ,     !      ,

----------

> ?


_129- "  ..."_



> 1.2. *,  *       ,         ,      ( - ),     ** .                        (  ).


_(. 1.2     30.12.2008 N 312-,  .    19.07.2009 N 205-)_

----------

, 2 ,  -

----------

!
    -         ?   /-   .?...

----------


## 73

AristoS 
      FAQ     2009 ?

----------

3 ,   , .    ,     ,    ,        ,   ()   ,       ?

----------


## sapfire

,          ?     -    ?

----------


## sapfire

,        ?  ,     ,   ,    .?       ?        (   15%)?

----------


## sapfire

,   :Smilie:

----------


## LadyX

28.12.2009

          13.01.2010
   12.03.2010
      16001,   - ,  ,      10.02.2010
             ? ,  ! :Redface: 
        ? :Redface:

----------

,       .
  4 .
,     ,        ,  ,    ..,     .
          .
    .
     ,      .
    ,      ?
/   ,      /    ,      .
  ,       ,     ,       ?
       ?
  ,           (  ),      .
         .
 ,      4 ,       ,   .

----------


## Vladimir_S

,  ...    ,   2009     6 .   ( 2008  ),  1%  .
          ,     /,          ""      .  IMHO.

       ?

----------


## Argo

,     46,      ,        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Law

46

----------


## 11

.       ,     ,   .    2,5 .

----------


## olia2203

> 28.12.2009
> 
>           13.01.2010
>    12.03.2010
>       16001,   - ,  ,      10.02.2010
>              ? ,  !
>         ?


LadyX,          ?

----------

.
   6%.     2010 . 
      .
 :   ?     2011 ?    ?
       ?

----------


## Irish_grish

, !!! 
      ,  \...
1)        -15001, 15002, 15003,        ?
2)       (,   ...)
3)           \?   ?

----------


## Leila

> 1)        -15001, 15002, 15003,        ?


 .



> 2)       (,   ...)


. 800 .     ,  ,   .



> 3)           \?   ?


    .

----------


## Irish_grish

Leila, ,    =)



> .


         ...?


> . 800 .     ,  ,   .


      ?

----------


## Leila

*Irish_grish*,        .



> ?


      .       .

----------


## Irish_grish

> Leila


    ( -15001, 15002)      ,   ?

----------

.      .   ?  ?   ?

----------


## Sher_

.   ? =  ?

----------

